# Nice little scale for the money



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2009)

As some of you might know I like to do small batches of sausage which calls for small quantities of spices, smaller then my counter top digital scale would measure anyways. it doesn't register till its over 3 grams.
I picked up this scale a while back and since I'm very happy with it and the seller, I thought I'd pass it on to you all. 
It will measure down to .1 grams and up to 300. it also reads ounces and the price is around $20 with free shipping.

As for the seller, I had a problem when I first received it. The metal band that makes the electrical connection between the batteries was missing, so it didn't work. after notifying the seller, they promptly sent me another one at no charge. and told me to keep the first one.
I'd recommend the scale and the seller if anyone is looking to buy a scale on line.
the link to the scale on Ebay


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

Cute little scale...


----------



## rivet (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow that is cool! I have never seen one like that, what a clever and useful shape. Good deal, thanks for posting this! Hey Santa......


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2009)

Now thats a little scale for sure but my question is do you use it for your sausage cure the powder and the spices. I thought those came in tsp and tbl spoons  sizes???


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2009)

Mark I've been using grams as my unit of measure for a while now. it's more precise of a measurement then a tbs or tsp, so I get the same amounts each time I redo a recipe. and a lot of the recipes that i copy and try are already in gram weights. tbs and tsp are volume measurments and grams/ ounces are weight so they're always the same each time ya do the recipe.


----------

